# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 28/09/2006 (12η)

## efouskayak

Για να ακούσω προτάσεις για το πού... για να οργανωθούμε.
Την άλλη Τετάρτη είναι καλα?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Για να ακούσω προτάσεις για το πού... για να οργανωθούμε.
> Την άλλη Τετάρτη είναι καλα?


εγώ είμαι μέσα για Τετάρτη

----------


## Petros

Αν ειμαι καλο παιδι και σοβαρο να ερθω κι εγω?

----------


## Kyriakos

¶λλη υποψηφιότητα εκτός από Τετάρτη?

Τεταρτη έχω Group Therapy με τους συν-πότες.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αν ειμαι καλο παιδι και σοβαρο να ερθω κι εγω?


Αντε έλα !!!!! :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> ¶λλη υποψηφιότητα εκτός από Τετάρτη?
> 
> Τεταρτη έχω Group Therapy με τους συν-πότες.


Δεν πειράζει να χάσεις μια συνεδρία κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει και στην συνάντηση !!!!

----------


## Petros

Ελα να πιεις Τεταρτη και Πεμπτη πας στην Συνεδρια των ΑΑ, να τους πεις και προσφατες εμπειριες.

----------


## Kyriakos

Πραγματικά, την Τετάρτη είναι η μόνη μέρα που έχω κάτι στανταρντ.
Ψηφίζω οποιαδήποτε άλλη μέρα.

----------


## efouskayak

Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε? Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα τυχαία ημέρα επέλεξα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ????

----------


## Petros

Δεν μπορει δεν μπορει,
κάπου θα συναντηθουμε

(ουπς επρεπε να το βαλω στο αγαπημενα τραγουδια στιχοι)

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ οκ οι υπόλοιποι?

----------


## Kyriakos

> Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε? Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα τυχαία ημέρα επέλεξα...


να έρθεις όμως, όχι όπως στην 11η, ε?

είναι σημαντικό να ξέρεις ποιόν πειράζεις.

Και με το παιδί μαζί, δεν πειράζει...

----------


## Petros

ok (kai epeidi prepei na valo ki allous haraktires ksana ok)

----------


## efouskayak

> να έρθεις όμως, όχι όπως στην 11η, ε?
> 
> είναι σημαντικό να ξέρεις ποιόν πειράζεις.
> 
> Και με το παιδί μαζί, δεν πειράζει...


Που να το φέρω το 2 χρονών μωρό???????????????????
Ασε που με σένα έχουμε βρεθεί στην προηγούμενη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyriakos

> Που να το φέρω το 2 χρονών μωρό???????????????????
> Ασε που με σένα έχουμε βρεθεί στην προηγούμενη


1. Το μωρό φέρτο να το βαφτίσω στην κανάτα με τα σφηνάκια
2. Δεν βρεθήκαμε στην προηγούμενη, γιατί δεν ήρθες, και δεν είχα πιεί τόσο πολύ που να τα μπερδεύω. Στην 10η δεν ήμουνα. (ούτε καν γραμμένος)

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλά κρασά.... μπερδεύτηκα συγχωράτε με νομιζα οτι το Post ήταν του Petrou  

Θα την βρώ την άκρη με την μικρή κάτι θα καταφέρω (μπας και το σώσω δηλαδή...) :Cool:

----------


## v.g.

> Που να το φέρω το 2 χρονών μωρό???????????????????


Ferto...          !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για την συνάντηση μας  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

Κ εγώ μέσα και περιμένουμε και τον lifesea, που μας ψιλοξεσήκωσε για την 11η και τελικά δεν ήρθε.... Σωστά;;;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά ποια μέρα λέτε για την συνάντηση ? μέρος ? φαγητό ή ποτό ?

----------


## Petros

> Κ εγώ μέσα και περιμένουμε και τον lifesea, που μας ψιλοξεσήκωσε για την 11η και τελικά δεν ήρθε.... Σωστά;;;


 
Σωστα αλλα εχεις κανει λαθος στο φυλο του lifesea νομιζω (?)

----------


## Petros

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλά κρασά.... μπερδεύτηκα συγχωράτε με νομιζα οτι το Post ήταν του Petrou 
> 
> Θα την βρώ την άκρη με την μικρή κάτι θα καταφέρω (μπας και το σώσω δηλαδή...)


Εγω δεν πινω σαν τον Κυριακο εχω απεξαρτηθει...

----------


## Petros

> Τελικά ποια μέρα λέτε για την συνάντηση ? μέρος ? φαγητό ή ποτό ?


Πεμπτη 28 Σεπ. νομιζω συμφωνησαμε οι πιο πολλοι (?) Για τα μερη αυτο που παιζει ειναι Β.Π. (προτεινε κανενα καλο μαγαζι) και μεζεδοπωλειο στη Συγγρου.

----------


## Kyriakos

Παράθεση:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Asterias*  
_Κ εγώ μέσα και περιμένουμε και τον lifesea, που μας ψιλοξεσήκωσε για την 11η και τελικά δεν ήρθε.... Σωστά;;;_

   Petros: Σωστα αλλα εχεις κανει λαθος στο φυλο του lifesea νομιζω (?)


Λες να μας έκανε πλάκα όταν έλεγε οτί είναι σχεδόν συνονόματη με την Έφη?

Να εννοούσε Έφος?

ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ, να κάνουμε πάλι το 1ο μάθημα για τις πεταλουδίτσες?

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν νομίζω μάλλον κοριτσάκι είναι .... πάντως εγώ και οι συνονόματοι μου γιορτάζουμε σήμεραααααααααααααααααα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nh04

Milame gia athina?

----------


## efouskayak

> Milame gia athina?


Ναι Αθήνα ...

----------


## Kyriakos

1ον. Έφη χρόνια πολλά!! κερνάς τα ποτά!

2ον. 


> Milame gia athina?


Όντως μιλάμε για Αθήνα και ο Nh04 με έβγαλε λίγο από την νιρβάνα μου και θυμήθηκα οτί το forum είναι στο internet και όχι σε κάποιο τοπικό, Αθηναϊκό LAN δίκτυο.

Τοπικές συγκεντρώσεις θα πρέπει να γίνονται παντού. σωστά? (=έμεση πρόταση προς τους διαχειριστές, i.e. Admin)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεν νομίζω μάλλον κοριτσάκι είναι .... πάντως εγώ και οι συνονόματοι μου γιορτάζουμε σήμεραααααααααααααααααα


χρόνια σου πολλά  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> 1ον. Έφη χρόνια πολλά!! κερνάς τα ποτά!
> 
> 2ον. 
> 
> Όντως μιλάμε για Αθήνα και ο Nh04 με έβγαλε λίγο από την νιρβάνα μου και θυμήθηκα οτί το forum είναι στο internet και όχι σε κάποιο τοπικό, Αθηναϊκό LAN δίκτυο.
> 
> Τοπικές συγκεντρώσεις θα πρέπει να γίνονται παντού. σωστά? (=έμεση πρόταση προς τους διαχειριστές, i.e. Admin)


1ον Ευχαριστώ... να κεράσω το φαγητό μάλλον με συμφέρει καλύτερα  :Smile:  

2ον Εχεις δίκιο αλλα καλό θα ήταν τα μέλη εκτός Αθηνών να μας μιλήσουν να γνωριστούμε να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

> χρόνια σου πολλά


Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα  :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> Τελικά ποια μέρα λέτε για την συνάντηση ? μέρος ? φαγητό ή ποτό ?


 
Προτείνω να πάμε για φαγητό

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Προτείνω να πάμε για φαγητό γιατι ο Κυριάκος ειναι και στους ΑΑ και δεν πρέπει να τον επηρεάζουμε!


και εγώ φαγητό λέω  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ Vasiliki

Παμε για φαγητό και αν έχουμε κέφι πάμε και για ποτό μετά.... αν και την τελευταία φορά που είχαμε πάει για φαγητό κανείς δεν μπορούσε να σηκωθεί απο την καρέκλα του .... Νίκο ... άλλη μια γαριδούλα  :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ευχαριστώ Vasiliki
> 
> Παμε για φαγητό και αν έχουμε κέφι πάμε και για ποτό μετά.... αν και την τελευταία φορά που είχαμε πάει για φαγητό κανείς δεν μπορούσε να σηκωθεί απο την καρέκλα του .... Νίκο ... άλλη μια γαριδούλα


Το μαγαζί που είχαμε πάει στο χρόνο που είχε κλείσει η ιστοσελίδα μας ήταν μια χαρούλα, απλά είχαμε παραγγείλει παρα πολλά και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που είπε η Έφη να μην μπορεί να σηκωθεί κανεις απο την καρέκλα του.

----------


## v.g.

> Το μαγαζί που είχαμε πάει στο χρόνο που είχε κλείσει η ιστοσελίδα μας ήταν μια χαρούλα, απλά είχαμε παραγγείλει παρα πολλά και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που είπε η Έφη να μην μπορεί να σηκωθεί κανεις απο την καρέκλα του.


 
Να πάμε εκεί και να παραγγείλουμε λιγότερα!!

----------


## efouskayak

αν το θέλετε το κανονίζω για να σας βάλω στο κλίμα είναι στο Μικρολίμανο και τώρα είναι και ανοιχτά δίπλα στην θάλασσα ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> αν το θέλετε το κανονίζω για να σας βάλω στο κλίμα είναι στο Μικρολίμανο και τώρα είναι και ανοιχτά δίπλα στην θάλασσα ....


ιδανικό μερός αν θέλουμε να συνεχίζουμε μετά και για ποτό  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ είμαι ΟΚ :Wink:

----------


## Kyriakos

ΟΚ. Έφη, εξακουλουθείς να κερνάς φαγητό, έτσι?

----------


## efouskayak

Ναι αφού θα μου φέρετε όλοι δώρααααααααααααααααα  :Razz:

----------


## Azzos

Ego me mia aporeia panta.........
pou einai afto to magazi kai pote 8a ginei???na kanoniso to programma mou

----------


## efouskayak

Πέμπτη 28/9/2006 ώρα 19:00 
ΑΜΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ (πριν τον Ιστιοπλοικο)

περιμένω ενστάσεις ...

----------


## Petros

Εφη χρονια πολλά, ό,τι επιθυμεις και ωραια η ιδεα για το μαγαζι.

----------


## lifesea

καλημερααααααααααα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

μπορει να σας ξεσηκωσα,,,,αλλα απ' ο,τι διαβασα ηταν ΩΡΑΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :Smile:   :Smile: 

ηπιατε - ηπιατε... :Razz:  

--σορρυ που δεν ηρθα αλλα η ``δουλεια`` φταιει για ολα  :Sad: 

ΣΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ *ΕΙΜΑΙ*


αααααααα,,,,,,,δεν γιορταζω σημερα

----------


## efouskayak

> Εφη χρονια πολλά, ό,τι επιθυμεις και ωραια η ιδεα για το μαγαζι.


Ευχαριστώ ... ευχαριστώ  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Πέμπτη 28/9/2006 ώρα 19:00 
> ΑΜΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ (πριν τον Ιστιοπλοικο)
> 
> περιμένω ενστάσεις ...


εφτα σχολαωωωωωω αρα κατα της οχτω θα ειμαι εκει  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> καλημερααααααααααα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> μπορει να σας ξεσηκωσα,,,,αλλα απ' ο,τι διαβασα ηταν ΩΡΑΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> 
> ηπιατε - ηπιατε...
> 
> --σορρυ που δεν ηρθα αλλα η ``δουλεια`` φταιει για ολα 
> 
> ΣΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ *ΕΙΜΑΙ*
> ...


για τιμωρία θα πληρώσεις τα ποτά εσύ  :Very Happy: 
το φαγητό το έχουμε εξασφαλίσει απο την Έφη μια χαρούλα  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> για τιμωρία θα πληρώσεις τα ποτά εσύ 
> το φαγητό το έχουμε εξασφαλίσει απο την Έφη μια χαρούλα



ΩΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
εσεις καταλαβα οτι πινετε λιγοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  :Smile:  με τον Κυριακο τι θα κανωωωω
θα με βγαλει εκτος προυπολογισμουυυυυυυυυ :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να σας κάνω τη χάρη και να έρθω κι εγώ...  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Γιατί στην 11η το διαλύσατε νωρίς...  :Sad:  και κατά τις 11.30 που ήρθα είχατε φύγει...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να σας κάνω τη χάρη και να έρθω κι εγώ...


θα χαρούμε να σε δούμε  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> Μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να σας κάνω τη χάρη και να έρθω κι εγώ...  
> 
> Γιατί στην 11η το διαλύσατε νωρίς...  και κατά τις 11.30 που ήρθα είχατε φύγει...


 
Ela twra pou irthes 11.30!! Kai kala twra!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ela twra pou irthes 11.30!! Kai kala twra!


η αλήθεια είναι πως είχε έρθει

----------


## v.g.

> για τιμωρία θα πληρώσεις τα ποτά εσύ 
> το φαγητό το έχουμε εξασφαλίσει απο την Έφη μια χαρούλα


Afou tha plirwsei i Efi ta pota kai i Efi ta fagita, nomizw pws mporoume na paraggeiloume perissotera apo osa ypologisa stin arxi!! 

Kai gw trww kai poly!!! :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> η αλήθεια είναι πως είχε έρθει


 
Den eimai apolyta sigouri...alla nomizw pws oi teleytaioi fygame 12 para :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Nai fenesai oti tros poly esy

----------


## efouskayak

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ τα εχετε μπλέξει.... εγώ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ σε τράπεζα... ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Afou tha plirwsei i Efi ta pota kai i Efi ta fagita, nomizw pws mporoume na paraggeiloume perissotera apo osa ypologisa stin arxi!! 
> 
> Kai gw trww kai poly!!!


ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ......
ΘΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ (με καλαμακια οχι κανονικα ποτηρια....δεν εχω θειο το Λατση)ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ  ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ,,,,,,,,. :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Afou tha plirwsei i Efi ta pota kai i Efi ta fagita, nomizw pws mporoume na paraggeiloume perissotera apo osa ypologisa stin arxi!! 
> 
> Kai gw trww kai poly!!!


τα ποτά είπαμε η lifesea

----------


## v.g.

> Nai fenesai oti tros poly esy


Exw kalo metavolismo :Very Happy:

----------


## v.g.

> τα ποτά είπαμε η lifesea


Nai..diladi i Efi!

Ap'oti katalava Efi lene kai tis 2

----------


## lifesea

> τα ποτά είπαμε η lifesea



ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙΑ,,,,,,,ΡΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΛΑΤΣΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ

----------


## v.g.

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ......
> ΘΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ (με καλαμακια οχι κανονικα ποτηρια....δεν εχω θειο το Λατση)ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ,,,,,,,,.


 
Xaxa, telika oloi ton piran xampari ton Kyriako..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

> Nai fenesai oti tros poly esy


Mipos anaferese gia allon???ego 8a fao kai to mesimeri.....Na mhn baloume thn Efi gia na plirosei na mpei kai sthn latza me ta piata....krima.exei kai paidia....

----------


## lifesea

ααααα....να μην ξεχασω την επομενη της συναντησης ο Κυριακος που δεν μιλαει τοση ωρα και λουφαρει.....ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΙ,,,,,,ΑΡΑ ΚΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣΣΣΣ

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Kyriakos

Αφού τα κλείσατε όλα, κερνάω τα κρασιά μου....

----------


## v.g.

> ααααα....να μην ξεχασω την επομενη της συναντησης ο Κυριακος που δεν μιλαει τοση ωρα και λουφαρει.....ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΙ,,,,,,ΑΡΑ ΚΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣΣΣΣ
> 
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  ΧΑΧΑΧΑ


Ti sovara?? Opote prepei opwsdipote na to kratisoume meta tis 12!! Gia na min exei dikaiologies na ti skapoularei

----------


## efouskayak

Αν τρώμε απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 12 εγώ θα τα πλένω τα πιάτα ..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## v.g.

> Αν τρώμε απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 12 εγώ θα τα πλένω τα πιάτα ..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


 
Tha se voithisei kai o Azzos! Fainetai orexatos!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αν τρώμε απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 12 εγώ θα τα πλένω τα πιάτα ..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Μην ανησυχείς... 19.00 - 19.15 θα τρώμε. Μετά θα πίνουμε.

----------


## lifesea

> Ti sovara?? Opote prepei opwsdipote na to kratisoume meta tis 12!! Gia na min exei dikaiologies na ti skapoularei


do not worry θα τον ποτισουμε  :Wink: και στο 2ωρο επανω θα του πουμε Χρονια Πολλα ......για να να αρχισει το κερασμα  :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> Μην ανησυχείς... 19.00 - 19.15 θα τρώμε. Μετά θα πίνουμε.


 
Kala, esy sigoura!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Μην ανησυχείς... 19.00 - 19.15 θα τρώμε. Μετά θα πίνουμε.


Τα θές και εσύ και τα ακούς  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> do not worry θα τον ποτισουμε και στο 2ωρο επανω θα του πουμε Χρονια Πολλα ......για να να αρχισει το κερασμα


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## Petros

Genika apo oti katalava ego de tha fero frago mazi moy poios tha kerasei vreite ta metaksi sas.

----------


## lifesea

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα


Νικο αντι να γεμιζουμε post δεν θα ηταν καλο να εχουμε ενα chat ???

off topic

----------


## v.g.

> Νικο αντι να γεμιζουμε post δεν θα ηταν καλο να εχουμε ενα chat ???
> 
> off topic


Poly swsti i paratirisi tis lifesea

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νικο αντι να γεμιζουμε post δεν θα ηταν καλο να εχουμε ενα chat ???
> 
> off topic


είχαμε chat απλά για τεχνικούς λόγους είναι κάτω.
Όπως και η κεντρική μας σελίδα.

----------


## lifesea

> είχαμε chat απλά για τεχνικούς λόγους είναι κάτω.
> Όπως και η κεντρική μας σελίδα.


οχι shootbox αλλα chat

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> οχι shootbox αλλα chat


Γia chat μιλάω και εγώ

----------


## lifesea

> Γia chat μιλάω και εγώ


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ καλο να υπαρχει μια τετοια επικοινωνια...

(off topic)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ καλο να υπαρχει μια τετοια επικοινωνια...
> 
> (off topic)


 
συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου άλλωστε για αυτό το λόγο το είχαμε όπως και άλλα πράγματα θα αποκατασταθούν όλα σε λίγο καιρό υπομονή.....
Αν ερχόσουν στην συνάντηση μας δεν θα τα ρωτούσες αυτά ...... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου άλλωστε για αυτό το λόγο το είχαμε όπως και άλλα πράγματα θα αποκατασταθούν όλα σε λίγο καιρό υπομονή.....
> Αν ερχόσουν στην συνάντηση μας δεν θα τα ρωτούσες αυτά ......


,,,,,,,,,,,,,xmmmmmmmm

----------


## Petros

Mono mia skepsi (synexizoyme na eimaste off topic) an yparxei chat tha atonisei to forum kai gia kapoia themata kalo einai na ehoume megali symmetohi kai ohi mono se chat opoioi kai otan einai mesa.

----------


## lifesea

> Mono mia skepsi (synexizoyme na eimaste off topic) an yparxei chat tha atonisei to forum kai gia kapoia themata kalo einai na ehoume megali symmetohi kai ohi mono se chat opoioi kai otan einai mesa.



δεν θα ατονισει το φορουμ καμια σχεση....απλα το chat θα ειναι για να πουμε 2 κουβεντες εξω απο Νaytilia.gr

----------


## Asterias

Τι έγινε εδώ βρε παιδιά, γιορτές, κεράσματα, ποτά, φαγητά, ξενύχτια ΧΑΜΟΣ!!!

Κ εγώ μέσα για την ΑΜΜΟ τα σπάει!!! (τα ταμεία)

Χρόνια πόλλα Έφη!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ Στράτο... ελα ελα θα περάσουμε όμορφα....κυκλοφορεί μια φήμη οτι κερνάω εγώ... μην το πιστέψεις χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## efouskayak

> δεν θα ατονισει το φορουμ καμια σχεση....απλα το chat θα ειναι για να πουμε 2 κουβεντες εξω απο Νaytilia.gr


Το chat λειτουργούσε αρκετό καιρό και δεν υπήρχε τόσο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον όσο για το forum...

----------


## lifesea

> Το chat λειτουργούσε αρκετό καιρό και δεν υπήρχε τόσο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον όσο για το forum...



τωρα θα εχει  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Kataliksame gia meros, ora, atoma, fagita, pota, kerasmata?

----------


## lifesea

> Kataliksame gia meros, ora, atoma, fagita, pota, kerasmata?


meros:AMMOS
ora:19:00
atoma:?
fagita:THALASSINA
pota:KRASI
kerasmata:*ESY*

----------


## Petros

H καρδια μου...

----------


## v.g.

> H καρδια μου...


 
Ela twra...min kaneis etsi!!! Afou sou aresei na kernas!! kata vathos....eeee??

----------


## v.g.

Paidia prepei na prosthesw pws o Kyriakos akoma kai meta ti xtesini synantisi pou eixe me tous AA synexizei na pinei....

Nomizw pws prepei na kerasei aftos (gia timwria) alla na min tou dwsoume oute goulia na piei mpas kai symmorfwthei! 

Swsta?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> meros:AMMOS
> ora:19:00
> atoma:?
> fagita:THALASSINA
> pota:KRASI
> kerasmata:*ESY*


 
Ημερομηνία ????

----------


## Petros

> Ela twra...min kaneis etsi!!! Afou sou aresei na kernas!! kata vathos....eeee??


Nai alla den giortaza, stis 30 Flevari pou exo genethlia tha keraso.

Niko gia tis 27 Sep. Tetarti de legame?

----------


## efouskayak

Οχι για την Πέμπτη 28/9/2006 λέγαμε

----------


## Petros

Σωστα αλλα τεσταρα την ετοιμοτητα σας

----------


## v.g.

> Nai alla den giortaza, stis 30 Flevari pou exo genethlia tha keraso.



A kai sy? kai gw tote exw :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Πάρτε λεφτά μαζί σας γιατι εγώ παίζει να μην έρθω... την Τριτη θα ξέρω σίγουρα (λόγοι υγείας)

----------


## Asterias

Αν δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε 26 Σεπτεμβρίου.* ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΙΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΘΙΕΡΩΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΒΟΥΛΙΑ. Και πρέπει να βάλουμε τα γιορτινά μας!!!*

*Θα πρότινα όποια μέρα και αν γίνει η συνάντησή μας, εαν συμφωνείτε και εσείς να θέσουμε τη συνάντησή μας υπό την αιγίδα της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ναυτιλίας που γιορτάζετε για πρώτη χρονιά φέτος και να κάνουμε κάποια συμβολική κίνηση για τους Έλληνες Ναυτικούς.* 

*Να αποστείλουμε ως Naytilia.gr ευχές για τη μέρα αυτή, με το δικό μας μύνημα, σε κάποιες διευθύνσεις Ναυτικών που είναι σε μπάρκο.*
*Να ετοιμάσουμε ένα όμορφο, ευχετήριο κείμενο και να το αποστείλλουμε με μαζικό e-mail σε όλα τα μέλη μας.**Τι λέτε; Όσοι εργάζεστε σε Ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, μπορείτε να βρείτε διευθύνσεις Ναυτικών σας που είναι σε ταξίδι; είτε e-mails, είτε κάτι άλλο;;;*

----------


## Asterias

Επίσης εαν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε και τη διαδικασία με τα μπλουζάκια. http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=250 

Δηλαδή να ρωτήσω ακριβώς το κόστος και όσοι θέλουμε να αποκτήσουμε μπλουζάκι Naytilia.gr να φέρουμε τα χρήματα στη 12η συνάντηση μας και στη 13η να παραδοθούν. (Αυτή ήταν η πρόταση του Πέτρου για να μπορέσουν να γίνουν τα μπλουζάκια).

Να υπενθυμίσω πως είχαμε πει για πορτοκαλί μπλουζάκι, τύπου polo και πάνω αριστερά να υπάρχει κεντητό το σήμα του Naytilia.gr όπως φαίνεται πάνω αριστερά στη σελίδα.

----------


## lifesea

....σαν σημαδουρες θα ειμαστε.....
γιατι οχι μπλε ή γαλαζιοοοοοοοο

----------


## Petros

> Επίσης εαν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε και τη διαδικασία με τα μπλουζάκια. http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=250 
> 
> Δηλαδή να ρωτήσω ακριβώς το κόστος και όσοι θέλουμε να αποκτήσουμε μπλουζάκι Naytilia.gr να φέρουμε τα χρήματα στη 12η συνάντηση μας και στη 13η να παραδοθούν. (Αυτή ήταν η πρόταση του Πέτρου για να μπορέσουν να γίνουν τα μπλουζάκια).
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω πως είχαμε πει για πορτοκαλί μπλουζάκι, τύπου polo και πάνω αριστερά να υπάρχει κεντητό το σήμα του Naytilia.gr όπως φαίνεται πάνω αριστερά στη σελίδα.


Ενδιαφερομαστε (παρολο που με εδωσες στεγνα  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## lifesea

οχι πορτοκαλι...... :Sad:

----------


## Azzos

> Επίσης εαν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε και τη διαδικασία με τα μπλουζάκια. http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=250 
> 
> Δηλαδή να ρωτήσω ακριβώς το κόστος και όσοι θέλουμε να αποκτήσουμε μπλουζάκι Naytilia.gr να φέρουμε τα χρήματα στη 12η συνάντηση μας και στη 13η να παραδοθούν. (Αυτή ήταν η πρόταση του Πέτρου για να μπορέσουν να γίνουν τα μπλουζάκια).
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω πως είχαμε πει για πορτοκαλί μπλουζάκι, τύπου polo και πάνω αριστερά να υπάρχει κεντητό το σήμα του Naytilia.gr όπως φαίνεται πάνω αριστερά στη σελίδα.


Ti lete gia blue black????

----------


## efouskayak

Τι λέτε οτι είστε ολοι off topic?

----------


## Kyriakos

> Τι λέτε οτι είστε ολοι off topic?


*όντως είστε ΟΛΟΙ OFF TOPIC!!!!    * (blue-black παιδιά...)

----------


## v.g.

*BLUE - BLACK*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Αυτή η ενότητα είναι για την συνάντηση μας.*
*Για τα μπλουζάκια που ρώτησε ο asterias απαντάμε στο παρακάτω Link*
*http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=250*

*και όχι εδώ.*

Εγώ αυτό  που προτείνω είναι να συναντηθούμε και όχι να μπλέξουμε  την *ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ πού είπε ο φίλος μας ASTERIAS .*

*Ψηφίστε μέρα* 

*Τετάρτη*
*Πέμπτη* 
*ή* 
*Παρασκευή*

----------


## MIRSINI

Eγώ ψηφίζω Παρασκευή. :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και η Ελπίδα ψηφίζει Παρασκευή κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα που έχει δεν μπορεί να γράψει.

----------


## v.g.

*Παρασκευη ειναι καλα πιστευω!*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ θα μπορώ πιο καλά την Παρασκευή την Τετάρτη θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών .

----------


## lifesea

Παρασκευη δεν μπορω....
ειχαμε πει για Πεμπτη.....απο την περασμενη εβδομαδα νομιζω?

----------


## efouskayak

Εχει δικιο η Lifesea

----------


## lifesea

> Εχει δικιο η Lifesea



ευχαριστω,
Ισχυει το ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ?

----------


## Azzos

Paidia den mporo na er8o thn Pempth. Ektakto Taksidi gia 3 meres.

----------


## v.g.

egw mporw kai paraskeyi kai pempti..oti na nai

----------


## Petros

Τι θα γινει που το αλλαζετε 100 φορες (αν και εγω εκανα τη γκαφα πρωτος). Πεμπτη εγω λεω.-

----------


## Kyriakos

καλύτερα Πέμπτη

----------


## lifesea

εγω συνεχιζω να λεω για Πεμπτη....

εκτος απροοπτου(μονο λογοι υγειας)

----------


## efouskayak

Για μενα ειναι το ιδιο αν μπορώ θα μπορώ και την Πέμπτη και οποιαδήποτε αλλη ημέρα (θα το ξέρω σίγουρα αυριο) αλλα ας μείνουμε στην Πέμπτη γιατι το είχαμε πεί .

----------


## lifesea

> Για μενα ειναι το ιδιο αν μπορώ θα μπορώ και την Πέμπτη και οποιαδήποτε αλλη ημέρα (θα το ξέρω σίγουρα αυριο) αλλα ας μείνουμε στην Πέμπτη γιατι το είχαμε πεί .


οχι τιποτε αλλο,αλλα εαν το καναμε Παρασκευη καποιοι(ονοματα δεν λεμε)θα γλυτωνανε το κερασμα  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> οχι τιποτε αλλο,αλλα εαν το καναμε Παρασκευη καποιοι(ονοματα δεν λεμε)θα γλυτωνανε το κερασμα


 
Kala outws i allws tha kerasoun aftoi oi alloi!! (onomata de leme) :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να το κλείσουμε για Πέμπτη 28/09 στις 20:00
Εγώ ενδέχεται να μην είμαι και ο λόγος είναι ότι θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, θα ξέρω σίγουρα την Τετάρτη.

----------


## lifesea

> Να το κλείσουμε για Πέμπτη 28/09 στις 20:00
> Εγώ ενδέχεται να μην είμαι και ο λόγος είναι ότι θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, θα ξέρω σίγουρα την Τετάρτη.


αυτο δεν λεμε απο την περασμενη εβδομαδα???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> αυτο δεν λεμε απο την περασμενη εβδομαδα???


Ναι απλά κάποιοι με ενημώρσαν ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν και για αυτό ξανα ρώτησα ποια μέρα μπορούμε μήπως και συγκεντρωνόμασταν πικο πολλοί.

----------


## efouskayak

Μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε και την αλλη εβδομάδα απο Δευτέρα δεν είναι θέμα αλλα καλό θα ήταν όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα να το γράφουν εδώ για να ξέρουμε και οι υπόλοιποι. 

Εγώ σίγουρα μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα μπορώ από την άλλη Τρίτη μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο...

----------


## v.g.

Emena me voleyei pemti mia xara...an erthoun kai alloi eimai mesa!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ την άλλη εβδομάδα δεν θα μπορώ θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών.

----------


## lifesea

> Μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε και την αλλη εβδομάδα απο Δευτέρα δεν είναι θέμα αλλα καλό θα ήταν όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα να το γράφουν εδώ για να ξέρουμε και οι υπόλοιποι. 
> 
> Εγώ σίγουρα μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα μπορώ από την άλλη Τρίτη μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο...


συμφωνω με την Εφη οσοι δεν μπορουν ας το γραφουν εδω μεσα...
τεσπα 
προτεινω εαν ειστε συμφωνοι--> κανονιζουμε για Πεμπτη οπως εχουμε πει και κανονιζουμε και την αλλη εβδομαδα  :Wink: 

ε...και το πολυ πολυ καθιερωνουμε καθε εβδομαδα να πινουμε καφεδακι... :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> συμφωνω με την Εφη οσοι δεν μπορουν ας το γραφουν εδω μεσα...
> τεσπα 
> προτεινω εαν ειστε συμφωνοι--> κανονιζουμε για Πεμπτη οπως εχουμε πει και κανονιζουμε και την αλλη εβδομαδα 
> 
> ε...και το πολυ πολυ καθιερωνουμε καθε εβδομαδα να πινουμε καφεδακι...


 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου


 :Wink:  
...και κατι ακομα μπορουμε να εχουμε στανταρ ενα στεκι που να μας βολευει ολους...

----------


## v.g.

> ...και κατι ακομα μπορουμε να εχουμε στανταρ ενα στεκι που να μας βολευει ολους...


Nai, opws kanoun alla forum!

----------


## Petros

Καλα εσυ πολλα λες και αν δεν ερθεις παλι να δεις τι εχεις να ακουσεις...

(Παντα με την πολυ καλη εννοια που ελεγε και ο Λαζοπουλος)

----------


## lifesea

> Καλα εσυ πολλα λες και αν δεν ερθεις παλι να δεις τι εχεις να ακουσεις...
> 
> (Παντα με την πολυ καλη εννοια που ελεγε και ο Λαζοπουλος)


χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα 

ειπαμε..
ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ-->ΑΜΜΟΣ-->20:00-->ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ......  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Πόσοι θα είμαστε να κλείσω τραπέζι... :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

για safe κλεισε για 10 ατομα...

----------


## efouskayak

Ok ...  έγινε

----------


## lifesea

> Ok ...  έγινε


παραλια κλεισε οχι μεσα....

----------


## efouskayak

παραλία θα κλείσω.... να δώ αν θα το αντέξουμε  :Confused:  θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## lifesea

> παραλία θα κλείσω.... να δώ αν θα το αντέξουμε  θα σας ενημερώσω.


θα φοραμε νιτσεραδες....χα χα χα χα  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

ο καιρος της συναντησης

http://www.meteo.gr/cf.asp?city_id=61

----------


## Petros

Ααααααα παρα πολλα λες και ατνιστοιχα θα ακουσεις αν δεν ερθεις...

Κανονιζει για το μαγαζι μεσα ή εξω, κανονιζει τη μερα, κανονιζει τα κερασματα, κανονιζει τα ατομα, μας λεει και τον καιρο, ε αν δεν ερθει θα ειναι απαραδεκτο. Με την καλη εννοια και αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## lifesea

> Ααααααα παρα πολλα λες και ατνιστοιχα θα ακουσεις αν δεν ερθεις...
> 
> Κανονιζει για το μαγαζι μεσα ή εξω, κανονιζει τη μερα, κανονιζει τα κερασματα, κανονιζει τα ατομα, μας λεει και τον καιρο, ε αν δεν ερθει θα ειναι απαραδεκτο. Με την καλη εννοια και αυτη τη φορα.



πριν τα παρω στο κρανιο(φιλικα παντα)διαβασε τα post απο την αρχη να δεις απο ποιον ξεκινησαν τα κερασματα-->το μαγαζι-->η ωρα-->η μερα-->το μερος--->>>

ΑΥΤΑ.
*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Petros

Μη μου βαζεις εμενα θυμωμενη φατσα...

----------


## lifesea

> Μη μου βαζεις εμενα θυμωμενη φατσα...



 :Razz: 

ΜΦΧ
ΜΦΧ
ΜΦΧ

----------


## Petros

Ουτε τα ΜΦΧ μου αρεσουν.

Θα ερθει κι ενα ακομα ατομο μαζι μου την Πεμπτη, για να κανονισετε τα τραπεζια (και τις καρεκλες).

----------


## lifesea

> Ουτε τα ΜΦΧ μου αρεσουν.


ξυδι.... :Razz: 

`Εφηηηηηηη
ο Πετρος θελει τραπεζια και καρεκλες στα ``120 `` δεν θα βρει?

----------


## efouskayak

Και εκεί θα βρεί και στην ''ΑΜΜΟ'' θα βρεί... στην χειρότερη θα πάρει το άτομο στα πόδια του  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Mia sto aristero podi kai mia sto deksi boro na antekso ara ypologiste dyo karekles ligoteres.

----------


## lifesea

> Mia sto aristero podi kai mia sto deksi boro na antekso ara ypologiste dyo karekles ligoteres.



δεν μενεις ορθιος τελικα..... :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Γιατι? Αφου υπαρχει λυση...Την προτεινε η Εφη

----------


## efouskayak

Μπρίκια κολάμε .. τι κάνουμε αν δεν δίνουμε τις λύσεις  :Cool:

----------


## lifesea

> Γιατι? Αφου υπαρχει λυση...Την προτεινε η Εφη


θα κατσεις ορθιος για να μας σερβιρεις  :Razz: 

ΜΦΧ

----------


## MIRSINI

Tελικά Πέμπτη 28 θα γίνει η συνάντηση; :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Πέμπτη 28/9 ΑΜΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ και ώρα 20:00  ή θέλετε νωρίτερα ?

----------


## lifesea

> Πέμπτη 28/9 ΑΜΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ και ώρα 20:00  ή θέλετε νωρίτερα ?



καλα ειναι το 20:00 .... νομιζω,αλλα να ρωτησουμε και τον Πετρο εαν συμφωνει.... :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Lifesea δεν αφηνεις τα τρελα σου λεω εγω...

Καλη ειναι η ωρα μην την αλλαξουμε παλι και εχουμε μπερδεματα (θα ξαναλλαξει η μερα, το μερος, τα κερασματα, οι καρεκλες-θεσεις κτλ).

----------


## lifesea

> Lifesea δεν αφηνεις τα τρελα σου λεω εγω...
> 
> Καλη ειναι η ωρα μην την αλλαξουμε παλι και εχουμε μπερδεματα (θα ξαναλλαξει η μερα, το μερος, τα κερασματα, οι καρεκλες-θεσεις κτλ).


XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXXXXXXXXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA  X
XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA  X

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Η ώρα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Petros

ti magazi einai ayto paidia?

----------


## efouskayak

Restaurant θέλεις να το πείς... Ταβέρνα θέλεις να το πείς ... πάντως θα φάμε

----------


## lifesea

> ti magazi einai ayto paidia?


το μαγαζι εχει dress code only for you......... :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Restaurant θέλεις να το πείς... Ταβέρνα θέλεις να το πείς ... πάντως θα φάμε


μεζεδοπωλειο ειναι με θαλασσινα

----------


## efouskayak

> μεζεδοπωλειο ειναι με θαλασσινα


και κρεατικά... οτι τραβάει η όρεξουλα σας  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

> το μαγαζι εχει dress code only for you.........


Prosehe min ehei undress code only for you  :Very Happy:  

Allo ena atomo tha erthei mazi mou 3 tha eimaste synolo.

----------


## lifesea

> Prosehe min ehei undress code only for you  
> 
> Allo ena atoma tha erthei mazi mou 3 tha eimaste synolo.


tralala tralala...

δεν μου λες φερνεις κοσμο για να εχεις συμπαρασταση?

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ έκλεισα ενα δεκαράκι τραπέζι.... ακρη δεν μπορώ να βγάλω για το πόσοι θα είμαστε αν δεν το δηλώσετε. Πάντως δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα την βρούμε την άκρη αν είμαστε περισσότεροι...

Πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει αν πάω και περιμένω καμμια ώρα μόνη μου στο τραπέζι... (έχει συμβεί ..... γκρρρρρρρρρ )

----------


## Petros

Ε τι μονος μου θα ερχομουν, δεν τρελαθηκα...

----------


## Petros

> Εγώ έκλεισα ενα δεκαράκι τραπέζι.... ακρη δεν μπορώ να βγάλω για το πόσοι θα είμαστε αν δεν το δηλώσετε. Πάντως δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα την βρούμε την άκρη αν είμαστε περισσότεροι...
> 
> Πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει αν πάω και περιμένω καμμια ώρα μόνη μου στο τραπέζι... (έχει συμβεί ..... γκρρρρρρρρρ )


 
Ειπαμε οι δυο θεσεις εξτρα που θα ειναι οποτε μεχρι 12 ειμαστε πληρως καλυμενοι

----------


## efouskayak

> Ε τι μονος μου θα ερχομουν, δεν τρελαθηκα...


Πως μας την λές έτσι τώρα... δεν κατάλαβα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Απο ποια αποψη σας τη λεω?

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν σου κάνει η παρέα μας και φέρνεις την δική σου ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πέμπτη 28/9 ΑΜΜΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ και ώρα 20:00 ή θέλετε νωρίτερα ?


Όχι νωρίτερα μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## Petros

Θυμασαι οταν ειχα ερθει μονος στην προηγουμενη σηναντηση, σχετικα νεο μελος (δεν ηξερα και κανεναν) και περασα και πολυ ωραια.

Απλα τυχανει να εκδηλωσαν ενδιαφερον δυο φιλοι για τη συναντηση οι οποιοι αγαπουν κι αυτοι τη ναυτιλια και ειναι στο χωρο. Ελπιζω να ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι.

----------


## lifesea

Εφη
Εφη
Κυριακος
Πετρος
Νικος(χ2)
.
.
.
.
.
.
δηλωστε ,.....

----------


## Petros

Πετρος x 3 ειπαμε.

----------


## Kyriakos

Κυριάκος x 2

(Θα με βγάλω φωτοτυπία για να έχω παρέα στο ποτό... :Wink:  )

----------


## lifesea

> Κυριάκος x 2
> 
> (Θα με βγάλω φωτοτυπία για να έχω παρέα στο ποτό... )


ασε δεν την λυπασαι την φωτοτυπια? θα καθεται και ορθια....

----------


## efouskayak

> Θυμασαι οταν ειχα ερθει μονος στην προηγουμενη σηναντηση, σχετικα νεο μελος (δεν ηξερα και κανεναν) και περασα και πολυ ωραια.
> 
> Απλα τυχανει να εκδηλωσαν ενδιαφερον δυο φιλοι για τη συναντηση οι οποιοι αγαπουν κι αυτοι τη ναυτιλια και ειναι στο χωρο. Ελπιζω να ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι.


Παντα αυτό εννοείται ... οσοι πιστοί .... σας περιμένουμε

----------


## v.g.

> Εφη
> Εφη
> Κυριακος
> Πετρος
> Νικος(χ2)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 kai gw tha eimai ekei

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εφη
> Εφη
> Κυριακος
> Πετρος
> Νικος(χ2)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


pios Νίκος χ 2 ?????

----------


## lifesea

> pios Νίκος χ 2 ?????


λαθος το (x2) ηταν για τον Πετρο....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> λαθος το (x2) ηταν για τον Πετρο....


 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Petros

H lifesea τα εκανε sea (κοινως θαλασσα)

----------


## lifesea

> H lifesea τα εκανε sea (κοινως θαλασσα)


καλημερα,
συνεχιζεις να σχολιαζεις ?

----------


## Petros

Ναι γιατι συνεχιζεις να βαζεις φατσουλες.

Αυτη η διαμαχη πρεπει να τελειωσει να ειμαστε αγαπημενοι αυριο.

----------


## lifesea

> Ναι γιατι συνεχιζεις να βαζεις φατσουλες.
> 
> Αυτη η διαμαχη πρεπει να τελειωσει να ειμαστε αγαπημενοι αυριο.


εχουμε διαμαχη?  :Razz:  
do not worry.......... :Wink: 

-ΜΦΧ-

----------


## Petros

Δεν ειχαμε διαμαχη αλλα με το τελευταιο ΜΦΧ αποκτησαμε...

Τελικα μαζευομαστε αρκετοι αν ερθουν ολοι οσοι δηλωσανε. Θα γινει μεγαλο γλεντι.

----------


## lifesea

> Δεν ειχαμε διαμαχη αλλα με το τελευταιο ΜΦΧ αποκτησαμε...
> 
> Τελικα μαζευομαστε αρκετοι αν ερθουν ολοι οσοι δηλωσανε. Θα γινει μεγαλο γλεντι.


τι σημαινει ξερεις?

----------


## Petros

Βεβαια και το χρησιμοποιουσε καποιος συνεχως παλιοτερα και με εκνευριζε λιγο. Τα εχωνε και μετα στο τελος...ΜΦΧ.

----------


## lifesea

> Βεβαια και το χρησιμοποιουσε καποιος συνεχως παλιοτερα και με εκνευριζε λιγο. Τα εχωνε και μετα στο τελος...ΜΦΧ.


χα χα χα χα χα χα 

ωραια τοτε θα βαζω..

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

ok?

----------


## Petros

Aντε ας πουμε οκ για τωρα.

----------


## Petros

Πολλη υσηχια επεσε, δε νομιζω να μετανιωσε κανεις?

----------


## lifesea

> Πολλη υσηχια επεσε, δε νομιζω να μετανιωσε κανεις?


Nαι εγω....

----------


## Petros

Την εβαψες...

----------


## lifesea

> Την εβαψες...



αμα λειπω θα εχεις μια θεση ελευθερη.... :Razz:

----------


## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Αγαπητά μας μέλη σας θυμίζουμε ότι η συνάντηση μας είναι στις :

*28/09/06 ημέρα Πέμπτη* 
*και ώρα 20:00.*
*Το μαγαζί είναι το ΑΜΜΟΣ* 
*στο  ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ*

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι πρέπει να μας δηλώνετε συμμετοχή σε αυτή την ενότητα   :Wink:

----------


## Spyros

Ki egw mesa gia ti synantisi...Kai kalo xeimwna se olous eyxomai

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ki egw mesa gia ti synantisi...Kai kalo xeimwna se olous eyxomai


 
καλώς τον  :Wink:  

και καλό χειμώνα

----------


## muthos

ειμαι και εγω μεσα παιδια,αντε να μεγαλωσει η παρεα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ειμαι και εγω μεσα παιδια,αντε να μεγαλωσει η παρεα


καλώς να μας έρθεις και εσύ στην παρέα μας 
εκπίζω να μην είναι μύθος ότι θα έρθεις  :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

Eprepe na fwnaksei o Nikos telika gia na dilwsoun kai alloi symetoxi! :Wink:

----------


## elpida

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ!!!!ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΥΡΕΘΕΙΤΕ!!! :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

Εφηηηηηηηηηη.....μηπως το δεκαρι τραπεζι δεν μας φτανει?

----------


## efouskayak

Πάμε και βλέπουμε ... δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα

----------


## Azzos

Ego paidia epibebeono oti DEN 8a eimai sthn synantisi....Thn Paraskeuh to apogeyma 8a eimai A8hna...kala na perasete...kai kratiste mou kanena meze..... :Razz:   :Sad:   :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Πάμε και βλέπουμε ... δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα


ok,,,,
θα ειμαι εκει στις 20:30.....

----------


## Petros

20:05 κλεινουν οι πορτες.-

----------


## efouskayak

Η κράτηση είναι στο ονομα naytilia... δεν χρειαζόταν αλλα το λέω .....  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> 20:05 κλεινουν οι πορτες.-


χα χα χα χα χα

δεν θα ηθελες να δοκιμασεις το νερο της θαλασσας στο Μικρολιμανο...

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΣΗ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

ETA 20:10 GREEK TIME AGW-WP-UCE

----------


## lifesea

....παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισααααααααα!!!!!!
περασα πολυ ωραια....
ημουν στην ωρα μου,
ο Πετρος στην ωρα του....(τελικα δεν εκατσε ορθιος)αλλα λες και ειχε καρφια η καρεκλα και αλλαζε συνεχεια θεσεις  :Razz: 

 :Smile:   :Smile:  

αααα...ξεχασα το κρασι πολυ ωραιο..... :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ....παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισααααααααα!!!!!!
> περασα πολυ ωραια....
> ημουν στην ωρα μου,
> ο Πετρος στην ωρα του....(τελικα δεν εκατσε ορθιος)αλλα λες και ειχε καρφια η καρεκλα και αλλαζε συνεχεια θεσεις 
> 
>   
> 
> αααα...ξεχασα το κρασι πολυ ωραιο.....


 
O Κυριάκος τελικά είπιε πολύ ? ????

----------


## lifesea

> O Κυριάκος τελικά είπιε πολύ ? ????


να ρωτησουμε τον Πετρο καθοταν απεναντι του... :Wink: 

(η Εφη που ειναι? Ο Ε Ο?)

----------


## elpida

και γω παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα!!!!!καλα το κρασι δε δεν παιζοτανε!!!!!απο το πολυ που ηπια δεν θυμαμαι αν ητανε ροζε,λευκο η κοκκινο!!!!!!καλα ε να το ξανακανουμε!!!αλλα φαγαμε πολυ........καλα και ο νικοσ σημερα....το καλυτερο παιδι......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> να ρωτησουμε τον Πετρο καθοταν απεναντι του...
> 
> (η Εφη που ειναι? Ο Ε Ο?)


 

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ έλα ντέ  :Wink:  

Να ευχαριστήσω όσους δήλωσαν για ακόμη φορά ότι θα έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν   :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ έλα ντέ  
> 
> Να ευχαριστήσω όσους δήλωσαν για ακόμη φορά ότι θα έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν


ωχ ωχ . . . ευγενικη καμπανα....

----------


## elpida

ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΟΕΙΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑΝ!!!!!!!!!ΤΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ!!!!!!ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑΝ ?????????ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????
ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ!!!!ΚΑΛΟ Ε???????
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

να μαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι να μαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι μόλις κοιμήθηκε το διαμάντι μου... έπρεπε να έχω πάρει κρασί και για το σπίτι  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> να μαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι να μαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι μόλις κοιμήθηκε το διαμάντι μου... έπρεπε να έχω πάρει κρασί και για το σπίτι


για να πιει και το παιδι???  :Razz:

----------


## elpida

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜ!!!!!!ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ!!!ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ!!!ΕΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ EFOYSKAGIA

----------


## efouskayak

> για να πιει και το παιδι???


να πιεί να κοιμηθεί χαχαχαχαχαχα

λοιπόν πάω για νανάκια γιατι αύριο θα δούμε κατα πόσον ήταν καλό το κρασί  :Wink:  

Χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα όλους 
και μην ξεχνάτε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΦΧ 

lifeseaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

*ΜΦΧ*

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χ

----------


## lifesea

ετσι ετσι.....

χικ χικ .....

ΜΦΧ

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα τα μεγάλα πνεύματα  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## elpida

KALHNYXTA EFOYSKAGIA KAI SORRY MHN ME PAREJHGEITE PLAKA KANO

----------


## lifesea

> KALHNYXTA EFOYSKAGIA KAI SORRY MHN ME PAREJHGEITE PLAKA KANO


οχι τι ειναι αυτα που λες .....απλα ο Νικος δεν θα σε αφηνει να γραφεις.....

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

ΜΦΧ

καληνυχτααααααααα

----------


## elpida

META APO TOSO KAIRO POY ΑΡΧΗΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΨΕΙ??????ΜΠΑ!!!!!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ!!!!!!!!!ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ MAIL ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΕΠΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ......
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Παιδιά χίλια sorry, που δεν ήρθα και παράλληλα δεν ενημέρωσα, αλλά είχα μια έκτακτη εισαγωγή ενός φίλου σε νοσοκομείο και δεν τα κατάφερα. Ελπίζω να περάσατε τέλεια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nikos*  
> _
> Να ευχαριστήσω όσους δήλωσαν για ακόμη φορά ότι θα έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν_ 
> ωχ ωχ . . . ευγενικη καμπανα......


Ξέχασα 

*ΜΦΧ*
Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> META APO TOSO KAIRO POY ΑΡΧΗΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΨΕΙ??????ΜΠΑ!!!!!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ!!!!!!!!!ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ MAIL ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΕΠΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ......


 
καλημέρα Ελπίδα θα σου δώσουμε μία ευκαιρεία ακόμα είμαστε καλοί ανθρωποι εμείς  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> Ξέχασα 
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*
> Νίκος


Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιολας!!
ΜΦΧ

----------


## v.g.

> O Κυριάκος τελικά είπιε πολύ ? ????



Επινε, αλλα στα μουλωχτα για να μην κερασει!!
Παντως κατι κανατες τισ αδειασε...


Α και χρονια πολλα στον Κυριακο σημερα!!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα ... απο πονοκέφαλο πως είμαστε  :Confused:

----------


## v.g.

> Καλημέρα ... απο πονοκέφαλο πως είμαστε


Εγω μια χαρα!!!! :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ τα χάλια μου  :Sad:

----------


## v.g.

> Εγώ τα χάλια μου


Λιγο το κρασι, λιγο το μικρο τερατακι.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ μια χαρούλα είμαι  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Ευτυχώς Παρασκευή !!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## frans

καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα και σε σένα

----------


## frans

Συγνωμη αλλα ειμαι καινουρια και δεν εχω καταλαβει και πολλα για την παρεα σας. Δεχεστε νεα μελη?   :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά και δεχόμαστε... πάμε εδώ για να τα πούμε 

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=25&page=84

----------


## Kyriakos

Καλό το κρασί, καθόλου πονοκέφαλος. Και συμπληρώνω (στυλ ποδοσφαιριστή :Smile: 

Πιστεύω οτί ήταν ένας καλός αγώνας. Πιστεύω οτί θα παίζαμε λίγο καλύτερα αν δεν είχαμε απουσίες. Τώρα πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε και νσ συγκεντρωθούμε στον επόμενο, την 13η συνάντηση.

----------


## Petros

> ....παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισααααααααα!!!!!!
> περασα πολυ ωραια....
> ημουν στην ωρα μου,
> ο Πετρος στην ωρα του....(τελικα δεν εκατσε ορθιος)αλλα λες και ειχε καρφια η καρεκλα και αλλαζε συνεχεια θεσεις 
> 
>   
> 
> αααα...ξεχασα το κρασι πολυ ωραιο.....


Το κρασι δεν ξερω αν εφταιγε, αλλα πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου ειχα πονοκεφαλο το πρωι. Εχω πιει και περισσοτερο αλλα ποτε πριν τετοιο χαλι.

Δε θα συμφωνησουμε σε τιποτα τελικα εμεις μου φαινεται...μονο επειδη ηρθες (και μαλιστα στην ωρα σου) κερδισες καποιους ποντους αλλα λιγους.

----------


## Petros

Οσο για τα ΜΦΧ εχω σημειωσει τα ονοματα ολων σας και θα σας δειξω εγω θα δειτε τι θα παθετε (Χλαπατσας)

ΜΦΧ

----------

